# best .177 hunting pellet with 1000+fps airgunn



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

pretty much just wondering what is the best pellet for hunting mainly squirrel and rabbit, occassional crow, with a gamo viper. I think i'll get a good but cheap kind and keep a pack of gamo PBA's,on hand in case i see somethin nice (if theyre good). So can someone just tell me the good pellet to get, and if the PBA's are any good.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i have a beeman S1000T air rifle that shoots at 1000 fps. I have used all types of pellets, and i have found that the best so far have been the predator pellets...

If ya want i have some pics of what happens when you shoot them at ballistics gell... just lemme know if you wanna see them or what not.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea man that would be awesome...thanks to..and you tried a bunch you sed


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea man that would be awesome...thanks to..and you tried a bunch you sed


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

rws at 1250 with pterrater pellets is my arsinal


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

there ya go... the ballistics gell was stuff i made... and the egg was set up at 50 feet.[/img]


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

did u use the molds in the background of pic # 2


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah ... i used coffee cups, for some of them to see the flight path. And then i used a large easter eggs ( i just used a lighter to melt a hole in the top of the egg, put a raw egg in side, closed the lid of the egg, and then pour in the gel )


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what iss the gell made up of


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

just go to your local grocrie store and go to the jello isle. There should be some stuff that is called " Knox gel" Ask your mom or grandma about it i am sure that they have made homemade jello or somthing with it.

Then just take the mix and figure out how much gel poweder you are gonna use. And use 1/10 the water. And mix that together in a pot. When throughly mixed put in the fridge for an hour. Then take the mixture and put on the stove untill it reaches a temp of 130 degrees, NO MORE AND NO LESS espically no more because this will ruin the mixture.

Then just pour into your molds and what not. then put in the fridge for at least 24 hours. And then enjoy 

when you are done shooting you can actually remelt the gell adn sift out the debris. And then remold. this will work a few times but each time that you reuse the gell it will become more and more cloudy


----------

